# Hay circuitos integrados como el BT3758 pero que tengan 8 entradas y salidas



## Lizardolch (May 12, 2013)

Bueno, tengo un equipo de reproduccion de audio en sistema 5.1 el cual tiene un circuito integrado BT3758 pero este integrado es solo hasta 5.1 es decir de 6 entradas y 6 entradas, este integrado remplaza a todos los poetenciometros que podrian ir para las 6 entradas. Pero quiero construir un amplificador de 7.1 para el cual necesito un circuito de 8 entradas y salidas motivo por el cual acudo a ustedes para obtener su ayuda.    Grasias por anticipado.


----------



## eagle76 (Oct 20, 2013)

hola puedes fabricarlo utilizando dos bt3758.


----------

